# What do you know about warmblood temperaments?



## blackhorse37 (2 April 2011)

My horse search continues!! Have found a great 16.2 dutch warmblood with excellent breeding, love him already but find him a bit lazy until a jump is infront of him! (mind you, its prob me at fault as my horse is very forward and doesnt need much leg)

I have owned TBs, arabs and ISH in the past but never a warmblood and tbh, dont know a great deal about their temperaments, have heard they can be stubborn and quirky though, so please, any insite here? (dont think it will stop me having him, just want a bit of knowledge!!)


----------



## ttt (2 April 2011)

I think their temperaments are different depending on their breeding. How is yours bred?


----------



## blackhorse37 (2 April 2011)

He is by Animo (dutch?) out of a swedish warmblood


----------



## ttt (2 April 2011)

Well thats blown that then as I am led to believe Animo babies were sharp! Saying that I have an Alme (Animos sire) baby who is so laid back he is horizontal!


----------



## blood_magik (2 April 2011)

I have a kwpn that sounds exactly like the one you described - he really pops when put in front of a jump.
mines a grumpy bugger but is very genuine especially when I mess up striding and is a total sweetheart (he insists of grooming me and then panics when he mistakenly nips the back if my neck)
they can be a bit quirky but I guess the same could be said of any breed/horse.
you'll get used to having to use a bit more leg


----------



## blackhorse37 (2 April 2011)

Thank you guys! He may well be sharp, have only ridden him once! Going back in the week to do a bit more with him so guess i will find out!!


----------



## soupdragon71 (2 April 2011)

I've had 2 - the first was a bit of a cow. Not in the least bit sharp, in fact very lazy but enjoyed her jumping. However, schooling wise you could only do a bit with her and then she would spit the dummy out. Very awkward, unforgiving and opinionated - she was hanovarian x TB (but heard later that the dame (TB) was very difficult so not convinced it was the warmblood side of her that was the problem!) 

Have had TBs since then and had decided I never wanted a WB again, so of course, newest horse is a WB!  His breeding is very different - out of a trakehner by a Russian stallion. Temperament is very different to the first one - loves attention and work, particularly jumping and is generally a very jolly, confident individual. Can take him anywhere and do anything. Showjumping trainer has had a few with similar breeding and really rates them - very trainable.

Haven't had much experience of Dutch horses but do know a few good ones. I know it's a huge generalisation but the 'awkward' ones I know tend to be German.


----------



## ttt (2 April 2011)

Hope you want him for jumping


----------



## ChestnutConvert (2 April 2011)

I don't know too much about him but the warmblood i ride has tiny quirks but don't all breeds?
He is very trusting of me, loves attention and is very careful when ridden in a school/jumping. The main thing i have come across with WB is that if you don't seem confident or happy with a situation then they won't be, maybe it isn't true with all of them.  He can be stubborn but never bossy is more happy to follow me, but really i haven't found them much different to any other breed, they all have quirks.


----------



## Strawberryroan (2 April 2011)

My dutch warmblood is also very lazy in the school unless there's jumps in front of him. He is very, very spooky and quirky,  can be very stubborn but most of the time has fab manners. Suppose it depends on the particular horse though. :/


----------



## blackhorse37 (2 April 2011)

Fortunarely i Do want him for jumping! And a bit of dressage (he is currently working at elementary)

Am thinking i just need to find the right buttons to push on him as his current owner says he can be a lazy sod but she seems to have him working effortlessly!!

He is a lovely character (underline CHARACHTER!!) So you think i should go for it??


----------



## Snowysadude (2 April 2011)

Mine is lazy in the school if not constantly doing something different but does have a few little qwirks as well and is very untrusting if your not 100% confident and relaxed. But having said that hes turned from a crazy loon (would be fine one day, bronking and bloting the next) when neither of us actually trusted each other, into a donkey I let kids sit on in the school since I have had him on DIY and built up trust - but it took a year!


----------



## blood_magik (2 April 2011)

it's all about the buttons 
if u loved him then I would go for it


----------



## ttt (2 April 2011)

blackhorse37 said:



			Fortunarely i Do want him for jumping! And a bit of dressage (he is currently working at elementary)

Am thinking i just need to find the right buttons to push on him as his current owner says he can be a lazy sod but she seems to have him working effortlessly!!

He is a lovely character (underline CHARACHTER!!) So you think i should go for it??
		
Click to expand...

We are just out of ponies and have only had Warmbloods for the past few months but love the ones we have. Fabulous nature and temperaments.


----------



## Lexie81 (3 April 2011)

I have had two. First one was Dutch, she had a lovely temprament unless she was very stressed when she would wave her back legs at you! Was great with other horses loved attention. Downsides were that she was very forward out hacking, jogged, stuck her head in the air and when you asked her to stop she would rear up.Also quite unpredictable, some days you could get on and she'd be a donkey, others as soon as you got on she would spin and canter off. you never knew which horse you would get (had vet out numerous times, teeth done, tack and back checked, massage lady came-no issues found at all) she has now gone to a proffessional home to event-she needed working hard everyday to keep her sane and i couldnt do that for her.

new one is german ( hadnt really wanted another WB but fate stepped in!) she is still new, only had her a month but so far proved very good. Has the odd day being a bit "hot" but is very sweet natured and very honest-had never seen traffic a month ago and last weekend walked sensibly through an uderpass beneath fast flowing traffic without hesitation.
I think its hard to generalize really but most i have seen have nice tempraments its just that they can be a sharp when ridden and need regular work .


----------



## Damnation (3 April 2011)

I have a Dutch Warmblood Mare. Imported from Holland nearly 3 years ago and I have had her for 6 months.

She is a sharp ride and not very trusting of a rider til she gets to know you then she would do anything for you. Hacks alone and in company. If there is something scary she will still walk past iteven if her eyes are out on stalks! No bucking rearing or napping.

On the ground she is so affectionate, easy to handle. She can be fllying around the field doing a stallion impression but the second you have her on a leadrope she will plod in like nothing has happened.

 I bought her because I like sharp horses to ride. She now has a home for life! I hate breed stereotypes as Ithink there is good and bad in every breed, I think it comes down to what suits you as a rider


----------



## Zijdeglans (3 April 2011)

Many people think warmbloods are nasty buggers, but they are only nasty if they are treated that way.

My warmblood can be sharp at times, but otherwise he is perfect.


----------



## MagicMelon (4 April 2011)

Stubborn definately sums them up for me!  I've owned a warmblood and currently ride one for a friend - Very nappy, lazy, stroppy horses!  I'm afraid I do refer to them as dumbloods... they just aren't nearly as sharp and intelligent IMO as something with TB in it!  I'd never buy a warmblood again.


----------



## rhino (4 April 2011)

MagicMelon said:



			Stubborn definately sums them up for me!  I've owned a warmblood and currently ride one for a friend - Very nappy, lazy, stroppy horses!  I'm afraid I do refer to them as dumbloods... they just aren't nearly as sharp and intelligent IMO as something with TB in it!  I'd never buy a warmblood again.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting as warmbloods are mostly tb crosses anyway! Warmbloods vary in temperament just as much as every breed, the ones I know vary from stubborn and ploddy to unbelievably sharp, intelligent 'pro' rides.

Mine is an easy, intelligent, forward going ride. An absolutely perfect allrounder. He is the opposite of the 'stubborn, nappy, lazy, stroppy' horse quoted above. Is that because he is in fact at least 1/2 tb despite being a branded bwp?

Look at the horse on it's individual merits


----------



## Leg_end (4 April 2011)

My WB is far easier than my TBs have ever been! But I think its completely down to temprement. My boy sounds v similar to Damnations girl but he isn't sharp to ride but he took a while to get to trust me but will now do anything for me if I tell him its ok. He is very bold and a total sweetheart.


----------



## TGM (4 April 2011)

Ours is Dutch warmblood (KWPN) x Selle Francais and he can be a bit idle on the flat, but is getting much better (even got a judge praising him for being active the other week)!  He is probably the most intelligent horse I know and learns very quickly, plus is affectionate, willing to please and very honest.


----------



## ellie_e (4 April 2011)

mines a kwpn out of chico's boy... very sharp to ride but a dream to handle! is spooky to ride but will jump anything! good luck!


----------



## JVB (4 April 2011)

Will add my bit, my kwpn has Samber & Concorde lines.

She is a total sweetheart, very sweet, kind mare with not a  bad bone in her.

She is a bit of a coward though, and used to be very spooky, although this has pretty much disappeared over last 12/ 18 months - she is turning 9 now.

Loves jumping, can be hard to get her to open up and really gallop but this is improving.

She struggles with stamina, needs a lot of work to get really fit.

Does have her quirkes, is clever and picks things up quickly, typical mare - you have to ask nicely or forget it.

Would definately buy another!

ETA: She was slow to mature,and is a very good doer!


----------



## traceyann (4 April 2011)

My dutch WB is a true gent hes push button and would jump though fire for me. And can jump anything at any height because he a people pleaser. But when he came to me he was a well know bully pick his owner up with his teeth run at people and at 17 hands and built like a tank not funny. Would have ten of him instead of my TB must confess.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (4 April 2011)

Had a Dutch warmblood X tb mare. She was definitely the most intelligent horse I've ever had. Very opinionated but if she felt she was respected and listened to, she would give you everything. Used to make me laugh, as she'd only work as hard as me, so if I wasn't focused or putting some effort in, then neither did she. If ridden well, she would positively dance, she loved a rider who enabled her to look beautiful. Quick to learn, she thrived on new challenges and sparkled at her cleverness. Wonderful horse.
Now have a Hanoverian X tb mare. Excellent attitude to work,soon as the tack goes on, she's ready and waiting to start.Loves competing. Easy, easy ride, push button and bold. Needs the right environment, routine and calm handling otherwise can go into melt down, but in her comfort zone doing her job, she's a pro.
 Never considered myself a warmblood person, but so far, I love how they think, and to ride, they are poetry in motion.


----------



## 9tails (4 April 2011)

Mine is kind, eager to please, but will have a shortlived tantrum if she feels the work is too hard for her.  Then she will make an effort.  She will jump the moon, no matter how badly I mess up the stride.  Runs on adrenaline, can be very spooky and snorts like a dragon.  Never a dull moment.


----------



## micramadam (4 April 2011)

My Dutch warmblood mare is a bitch then an angel. 
Lazy then sharp, sharp then lazy. 
Wants to cuddle one day and wants nothing to do with you another.
Is prefect one day, is a donkey the next!
Frightened of a blade of grass then frightened of nothing. 
But she is also a one person horse.


----------



## FanyDuChamp (4 April 2011)

I have a 17 yo, 17-3hh KWPN Gelders  horse. He is an extremely quirky horse but worth the effort.

He is incredibly intelligent, much against the dumb blood stereo type  However, he is also opinionated, mischievous and too damned smart for his own good sometimes. He has the best work ethic of any horse I have ever met, never stops or throws the dummy but will let you know if he is getting bored. Loves jumping, no good at it but loves it. Good schooling/dressage learns extremely quickly but this is not always a good thing as it means you have to get it absolutely right first time and every time. Will not hack out alone, rears spins and is extremely unhappy, hack well in company. 

He is an ex-comp. horse and is extremely competitive which can be a good thing but not always. He can be very stubborn and stressy, in fact he wind sucks when stressed, he likes routine and does not like it changed. Hence EX- comp horse!

Overall, he is a lovely person, who is very talented with bags of presence, an excellent attitude to work and learning, and amazing paces. But he is a moody, grumpy horse who likes one to one, very much a mummy's boy and everyone else he hates.Same goes with horses, wasn't socialised as a youngster. 

Hates clipping, we think due to having been hot branded, vets ( well ours anyway) and needs sedation for teeth to be done. Loads well, loads himself, and travels perfectly. Good for farrier. Poor doer, although some WBs are very good doers, poorish feet.

One thing I would say if you are buying from abroad, be aware they are kept very differently and this can cause problems.EG they may not be used to turn out or may not hack alone or even in company, often issues with socialisation with other horses due again to the way they are kept.

But the one thing I would say is that I would have another Gelderlander in a shot, unfortunately they are an endangered breed now  Not may around any more.

Hope my long essay helped, can you tell I am a very proud mummy?
FDC


----------



## Damnation (4 April 2011)

rhino said:



			Interesting as warmbloods are mostly tb crosses anyway! Warmbloods vary in temperament just as much as every breed, the ones I know vary from stubborn and ploddy to unbelievably sharp, intelligent 'pro' rides.

Mine is an easy, intelligent, forward going ride. An absolutely perfect allrounder. He is the opposite of the 'stubborn, nappy, lazy, stroppy' horse quoted above. Is that because he is in fact at least 1/2 tb despite being a branded bwp?

Look at the horse on it's individual merits 

Click to expand...

My mare is an imported Dutch Warmblood, KWPN registered. Her father was an international SJ, and he was full TB! She is basically a TB X


----------



## gingerparkin (4 April 2011)

I have a belgium warmblood. He is very spooky and sharp but a pleasure to deal with on the ground. He is so kind and has a lot of fans at the yard.  He loves to jump and always wants to please it's just his hacking that isn't great and that is because he hadn't done it before I got him.


----------



## Penny Less (4 April 2011)

My belgian warmblood was a total bombproof gent but needed a good 30 mins to get him going forward as v lazy. Best horse ive ever had


----------



## coen (4 April 2011)

I have a holstein (german wb) and I would say he has a far trickier temperament than my previous tb, or other irish sports horses I know. Very affectionate and happy but also very nappy, opinionated and so so intelligent, but he is learning self control step by step.

My friend has a dutch wb who is very laid back in general and isn't tricky however is quite sharp and very spooky.


----------



## diablo (8 May 2011)

Ive had my warmblood gelding since he was 3 and a half, now 8

although bought for pure dressage he hasnt the temperment, has done up to elementary and can do the 'fancy movements' but grinds his teeth, swishes his tail and requires a lot of leg!
have just taken up BS with him, he loves it and is very talented!
he's impeccable in the stable and field and at shows, and a fantastic character to have around and would never part with him, bombproof everywhere and is very beautiful! lucky me!  


would definately recommend them but if i was looking for another i would buy something more hot-blooded!


----------



## MrVelvet (8 May 2011)

I have a welsh X warmblood... and he has the most wondefully laid back temperament iv ever met! hes only 3 and is fantastic!!!!!!!!  xx


----------



## natalia (9 May 2011)

You will find certain bloodlines are known for certain traits. Animo is not known for being easy!! We have had two by him
And both have been very quirky and a bit nappy. Nimmerdor horses are known to be sharp, more pro rides. Samber known for very kind and even temper. Heartbreaker also sharp. Generally if you know the bloodlines you will know what your getting! Funny enough the only stallion I try and avoid is master imp, who's Irish, talented horses but oh so complicated for an irish horse! I think most warmbloods are actually laid back and easy going, but they do thrive on work so you won't get the full result from them unless you put 100% commitment in.


----------



## Kenzo (9 May 2011)

I had branded Danish WB on loan, not sure about how he was bred as I didnt have his paper work but he was shall we say quite dumb, typical of the saying dumb blood but a lovely character never the less, quite laid back at times but other times quite forward, really depended on whether he could be bothered or not, bit of a Kevin, did have a cheeky trait and would try his luck at times but no malice in it, wasnt clever enough to get the better of you.
My lad is crossed with a Dutch WB (sire) and hes a different kettle of fish, complete opposite, hes very intelligent (which is not always a good thing!) with a big character but hes a tryer, I dont know enough about his breeding to comment on if its something thats passed down because hes also crossed with ID.


----------



## abina (9 May 2011)

I have several warmbloods and tbh they are all different in their attitudes and temperments

Belgium WB- Short backed , very powerful and has the attitude to match. (Mare) very talented but boy knows how to stand her corner if need be ! likes you to be around but not fussing - defo not a kissable horse !

Dutch WB - Big rangy leggy mare, with the softest temperment that you could wish for, works excellent in the school and has a jump to die for. Loves attention. So geniune.

Hanovarian - Strong attitude but bit childlike until she turned 7, soft temperment and really tries hard.
 Like a bit of fuss but not over board ! 

Swedish WB - Sharp but soft in the head ! Tries hard and will give 100% at all times but is a little sharp off the leg and can be a a bit grumpy at season time.

Like any horse the temperments and their attitude to work will always be different - be boring if they were all the same. Different types or breeds are designed with  a particular work load in mind, be it dressage, jumping or endurance the style and shape for most of us pleasure riders as opposed to the person that make their livings from their horses is, a personal choice.  I do not personally like TB, I prefer something with a shoulder in front of me - hence the warmbloods and Lusto and PRE's that I have, saying that I love Arabs.


----------



## blakesmum (9 May 2011)

I have a Bavarian WB. Got him as a 5 yo and he turned 20 yesterday. He's quirky, can be a bugger to ride, but when he's being good, he's a dream to ride, bold as anything and has/had a fair pop on him, but when he throws the towel in he throws it big style. On the ground he's an angel, even my son (who's 110 can handle him). 
Must say all the WBs I've ridden/handled are quirky, more so than the TBs and natives I've had the same dealings with.


----------



## abina (9 May 2011)

blakesmum said:



			On the ground he's an angel, even my son (who's 110 can handle him). .
		
Click to expand...

Blakesmum .. I hope this is a typo error ! A son who's 110 ... B****y hell girl your doing well !!! LOL xx ;-)


----------



## blakesmum (9 May 2011)

abina said:



			Blakesmum .. I hope this is a typo error ! A son who's 110 ... B****y hell girl your doing well !!! LOL xx ;-)
		
Click to expand...

lol oops well spotted, should have read 

(who's 11) can handle him. 

Doh, got my brackets muddled and missed the shift key


----------



## YasandCrystal (9 May 2011)

Damnation said:



			My mare is an imported Dutch Warmblood, KWPN registered. Her father was an international SJ, and he was full TB! She is basically a TB X
		
Click to expand...

Exactly - TB blood was introduced into all the top WB lines to produce a finer, faster sport type horse. My Westphalian's grandsire is 'lauries Crusador' who is TB.

It's a BIG urban myth MagicMelon to say all WBs are dumb. You get different levels of trainability in all breeds and different riders bring out the best in different horses.


----------



## Morganlafaye (9 May 2011)

Agree every horse is different, but horses of particular breeding can exhibit certain traits more often than not, which is why they get a certain reputation. For instance, no-one would look for an Arab as a plod for a beginner, yet some Arabs are complete saints and wonderful with beginners!

We have an Animo mare at our yard and she's very sharp and very quirky. Not her fault - she's sensitive and bad handling in her past is definitely to blame for a lot of her quirks. But my goodness, can she jump!

As a generalisation - and it IS a generalisation - I've found that warmbloods are less forgiving of rider error than the average horse, so not the ideal type for a novice rider. They are often sensitive, and you have to get it right or they can panic. And they can be schizophrenic. One moment lazy, the next massive spook, buck, spin, rear, gallop off etc etc. And it happens at the drop of a hat.

But that's just my observation based on the warmbloods I've ridden, owned or come across at livery yards.


----------



## Damnation (9 May 2011)

MagicMelon said:



			Stubborn definately sums them up for me!  I've owned a warmblood and currently ride one for a friend - Very nappy, lazy, stroppy horses!  I'm afraid I do refer to them as dumbloods... they just aren't nearly as sharp and intelligent IMO as something with TB in it!  I'd never buy a warmblood again.
		
Click to expand...

My mare is a TB X


----------



## Upskyc (9 May 2011)

I have 2 a Kwpn and a Hann, both so very different, the dutch is lazy, perfect gent, temperament to die for, born good in traffic to handle, box etc etc absolutely adorable. but terribly accident prone, think there too much distance between hoof and brain

The hann is sharp, miserable, keen to work, human hater. never ill.

Wouldn't have either of them any other way, would always have WB.


----------



## badgerdog (9 May 2011)

I had a Warmblood and he had a nice easy temperament but he was lazy and a little dim!  I ended up selling him as he was difficult to school as he was so big and lazy.  He liked hacking out and jumping so he was happy that he ended up going to a hunting home.
I much prefer TB's but I've only had one Warmblood so I can't judge them on only one horse!


----------



## cyberhorse (9 May 2011)

Hmmm what I would give to be in front of my warmblood at a fence for a change!!!

I think the breeding does tell you something about general tendencies and natural abilities, however breaking and early education is a good 50% on how they will go later and habits/tendencies they will have. 

Mine is a KWPN bred out of Lincoln (Concorde, Narcos) lines x Caletta (Cor De La Breyer through Calleto I, and Ahorn). He is totally solid with things that have horses around him freaking out - he stands his ground. I have had a lesson on bonfire night with a display going on next door and he did not blink. On the ground he is calm, friendly and very easy to handle. Ridden on the flat he has a tendency to be a bit lazy unless he knows you can ride. To jump he is VERY sharp, and completely obsessed. 

The one trait I would say is akin to the warmbloods more than other breeds I have come across, is that they can be a completely different horse depending upon the rider and even the riders individual mood. He can go from laid back to hot if I am even slightly tense and nervous. However in the same way he can assess your mood, he can assess peoples riding and will tone himself down to a school horse standard if he has an inexperienced rider on board. He was a BSJA jumper with professional prior to me buying him, yet he taught my husband to ride and was trustworthy to do the job. Yet he will give an experienced rider what they need so is far from dull/basic. 

From my experience of the warmbloods on the yard I am on they are generally kind people pleasers who are accommodating and will change their way of going to work with their rider. Whilst they can get hot, they usually have no intention of deliberately unseating a rider. I know very few that buck above a few feet or rear above 30 degrees, they love to back chat (if you make a mistake they'll compensate & forgive, but still find a way to let you know, small buck/leg kick or tail swirl!), but they don't take it too far.

I would always have a WB. My husband has an ID x TB who needs at least 5min to work out something mine works out as I start to ask...


----------



## Jango (9 May 2011)

Having rode a few warmbloods I personally don't like riding them as much as TB, native or irish horses. They seem to me a lot of hard work! Mostly seemed to be very lazy and as others have said only give what you put in. Give me an honest horse that tries hard over a flashy sod any day! The ones I've ridden were all dressage bred. Apart from one jumping bred youngster who I absolutely fell in love with. It does depend on the horse but unless you want to do upper level dressage I wouldn't buy one personally.


----------

